

How Android Developers Can Thrive With Google Play - alexobenauer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/20/how-android-developers-can-thrive-with-google-play/

======
codeka
Am I the only one reading this on a mobile? How do they get away with
splitting the article over no less than 12 pages, two or three paragraphs per
"page"?

I read the first page and gave up because I'm not going to sit there while its
loading 12 times!

~~~
eljaco
Same here. Chrome on Android, seeing 13 pages.

~~~
jrockway
I almost always get the desktop version of sites on Chrome/Android too. I
looked into this in detail and it's just stupid user-agent sniffing; Chrome on
Android specifically sends the string "Mobile" to indicate that it's a mobile
device. (My UA is currently "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Android 4.0.4; Galaxy Nexus
Build/IMM76F) AppleWebKit/535.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/18.0.1025.166
Mobile Safari/535.19".)

------
nextparadigms
_"According to Nielsen, Android has more than 48 percent of the smartphone
market, versus 32 percent for iOS"_

TC should mention that this is in US only. Outside US iOS has a much smaller
share and I believe Android's share is a little bigger than 48%.

------
rawreth
I'm wondering if this article takes into account the amount of iPod Touch
owners.

~~~
koeselitz
Probably not, since this article is about smartphones.

Edit: but I see your point (I think) - iPod Touch users are also buyers from
the iOS app store. The latest data I can find is on ad requests, which is only
tangentially related to adoption, but those numbers [1] suggest that there are
a little more than a third as many iPod Touch users as there are iPhone users,
and a bit more than half as many iPad users as there are iPhone users. Of
course, there are a lot of non-smartphone Android devices out there now, too,
so it's difficult to factor that in.

[1] [http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/06/top-3-connected-devices-in-
u-s...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/06/top-3-connected-devices-in-u-s-made-by-
apple-tablet-market-continues-to-balloon-in-q3/)

